# Slayer Ausstattung



## juppzupp911 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo !!!

ich habe mir ein Slayer 30  bestellt und habe ein paar Fragen  

Ich möchte die Orginal Marzocchi EXR Pro gegen einen andere Gabel tauschen evtl. RS Psylo XC (liegt noch eine im Keller), was haltet Ihr davon?

Desweiteren muss die XC Ride Kurbel dran glauben und da suche ich halt eine alternative..... Race Face  Prodigy oder Evolve XC... hat einer Erfahrung damit?

Gruß André


----------



## dertutnix (7. Juni 2005)

ich hab mein slayer mit der psylo race gefahren. hat bis zu dem umbau auf eine schwerere feder hervorragend funktioniert. mit 80 mm den berg hoch, ggf. blockiert, mit 100 mm die trails gesurft und mit 120 runter   

blockierbar ist deine gabel nicht? hm, das ist dann wohl primär geschmacksache. für mich macht an dem rahmen aber eine anpassbare federlänge sinn!

zur kurbel kann ichn ur sagen, dass ich die prodigy gefahren bin und nie ein problem hatte   
v.a. bekommst du die relativ günstig, was ja auch nicht unwichtig ist. solltest du auf das geld nicht schaun müssen, würd ich mir die neue generation mit den ??? innenlagern besorgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (12. Juni 2005)

Ich finde auch, dass Du den Einsatzbereich vom Slayer mit einer Gabel mit Federwegsverstellung erheblich erweiterst. Bin von meiner neuen Fox TALAS echt begeistert. Die spricht allerdings schon so sensibel an, dass ich die Lockoutfuntion recht oft nutze. Macht aber nix, dafür isse ja da 

Was Kurbeln betrifft ist für mich mopmentan die XT-Kurbel die erste Wahl. Leicht, steif, schön und obendrein noch relativ preiswert. Habe damals an meinen Element eine Turbine LP gefahren und war nicht unbedingt zufrieden. Da hatten sich ständig die Schrauben losvibriert, bis ich sie dann letzendlich mit Loctide reigeklebt habe (das kanns aber bei so einer teuren Kurbel eigentlich auch nicht sein).
Die XT-Kurbel fühlt sich wesentlich steifer an als die Turbine und ist obendrein noch leichter. Über die RF-Stützen der neuen Generation kann ich nicht viel sagen weil ich mich dann als zufriedener XT-Fahrer nicht mehr weiter damit beschäftig habe, aber teurer sind die allemal...

Was Vorbau (Deus), Lenker und Sattelstütze (XY) betrifft bin ich aber nach wie vor von Race Face überzeugt. Hab mir gerade noch eine XY-Kurbel gesichert, bevor es die Teile nicht mehr gibt. Die Kröpfung und das geniale Verstellsystem finde ich einfach genial. Meine fast neue Diabolus-Kurbel gibt's dafür jetzt auf E-Bay zu ersteigern (die war außerdem zu kurz für mich).

Hoffe Dich etwas inspiriert zu haben...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## juppzupp911 (13. Juni 2005)

Hi !!!

Also erstmal habe ich mich für die Psylo XC entschieden.

Als Kurbel habe ich mir "günstig" ne Turbine LP besorgt  

Die Shifter werden gegen Sram Rocket getauscht........

evtl. kommt noch ein anderer LRS daher entweder Mavic 317 oder direkt Crossmax Enduro....... steht aber noch nicht fest.

Das Rad soll mehr in Richtung CC gehen, für alles härtere habe ich mir ein Switch 03 geordert  

Gruß André


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Juni 2005)

Na dann konnte ich Dich wohl eher nicht inspirieren  

Ich hoffe Du postest dann mal ein Bild rein, wenn Dein "CC"-Slayer fertig ist.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## juppzupp911 (15. Juni 2005)

Hi !!!

du hast mich doch inspiriert....  

denn es wird wohl doch eine Fox geben, aber ob es eine Talas, Vanilla oder Float wird weiss ich noch nicht, hängt auch vom Kurs ab den ich in den USA bekomme  

schau mer mal......


----------



## schlappmacher (16. Juni 2005)

Servus,

ich hab auf das "Federwegsrunterdrehen" verzichtet und mich für die Fox Vanilla 125RLC entschieden. Feine Gabel, spricht gut an. Knöpfe ein wenig fummelig aber ansonsten erste Sahne. Paßt bisher prima zum Slayer.

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## lim (17. Juni 2005)

Hi

Wollte anfangs auch auf das Federwegherunterdrehen verzichten (RS Pike Dual Air). Habe nun doch eine Fox Talas drin. Ich würde auf dieses Feature nicht mehr verzichten wollen. Der Unterschied von hoch auf tief ist immens. Mittlerweile schraube ich die Federung schon für relativ kurze Anstiege (ca. 15min) herunter. Bei uphill Singletrails ist der Vorteil einer tiefen Gabel noch deutlicher. Das Bike ist viel besser kontrollierbar, und bäumt sich viel später auf. Die Sitzhaltung ist deutlich bequemer. Aber: verstellt man die Gabel während der Fahrt, entsteht das subjektive Gefühl, dass man anstatt die Gabel absenkt, die Bremsen zuzieht...
Für die Bergabfraktion oder die Feierabendrunde ist die Gabelabsenkung sicher keine Notwendigkeit. Für Tourer und Alpencrosser kann ich das aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 

// lim


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Juni 2005)

lim schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Bergabfraktion oder die Feierabendrunde ist die Gabelabsenkung sicher keine Notwendigkeit. Für Tourer und Alpencrosser kann ich das aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
> 
> // lim



Kommt auch auf die Feierabndrunde an
Ich bin gestern Abend als "Feierabendrunde" den Wallberg beim Tegernsee  gefahren. Das ist ein Asphalt-Anstieg der über längere Strecken mehr als 20% hat. Da war die Kombi "Slayer und TALAS auf 90 mm Federweg runtergedreht" sogar schon recht kippelig. Wenn Du sowas öfter fährst würde ich die TALAS nehmen. 
Wenn Du, wie lim schreibt, eher von der Bergabfraktion bist dann würde ich  zur Vanilla greifen.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2005)

lim schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Aber: verstellt man die Gabel während der Fahrt, entsteht das subjektive Gefühl, dass man anstatt die Gabel absenkt, die Bremsen zuzieht...
> 
> // lim




Genau das gleiche Gefühl habe ich beim Absenken meiner Talas auch.  Ab im Berg ist das Absenken einfach sehr hilfreich....


----------



## chaecker (18. Juni 2005)

Beim Slayer unbedingt die absenkbare Gabel - also die Talas nehmen. Himmelweiter Unterschied im Einsatzbereich. Ich würde mich tot ärgern, wenn ich doch die Vanilla dringelassen hätte.
Übrigens: diese Entscheidung würde ich nicht vom Kurs, den du bekommst abhängig machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juppzupp911 (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo !!!

Also nach reichlicher Überlegung habe ich mir eine Talas von 2004 geordert, müsste nächste Woche kommen.


Übrigens: ich habe bei Ebay ein 2003er Slayer in Canuck Lackierung gesehen, da könnte ich direkt zuschlagen........... immer noch die schönste Lackierung.

Weiss einer ob man diese Lackierung irgendwo "machen lassen" kann ????

Gruß André


----------

